# Is his food too big?



## emilyjessica (Jun 26, 2012)

My fish just seemed to have trouble eating a piece of his food (pellets). I've had him for almost a week now, and the only time something like this happened before was the first time I fed him, so I figured it was because it was different from what they were giving him at the store. But today was kind of different.

He held it just in his lips for a bit, and then finally put it in his mouth, but then he was making like... a chewing motion I guess. That's pretty normal I think, but while he was doing that it seemed that little crumbs of the food were coming out of his gills?? It freaked me out. Eventually he just spat the rest of the piece out. Was he choking? He's acting the same as he was before, so that's good at least.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

if you feel like its too big just smash it....


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

emilyjessica said:


> My fish just seemed to have trouble eating a piece of his food (pellets). I've had him for almost a week now, and the only time something like this happened before was the first time I fed him, so I figured it was because it was different from what they were giving him at the store. But today was kind of different.
> 
> He held it just in his lips for a bit, and then finally put it in his mouth, but then he was making like... a chewing motion I guess. That's pretty normal I think, but while he was doing that it seemed that little crumbs of the food were coming out of his gills?? It freaked me out. Eventually he just spat the rest of the piece out. Was he choking? He's acting the same as he was before, so that's good at least.


My betta often vigorously chews his food, too, but it's nothing to worry about; they are just chewing it, as they have teeth and strong jaws to crush the pellets. I'm no expert on bettas, but in some fish I have noticed they will filter food out through their gills sometimes... it is quite odd and kind of freaky! But I think their mouths are connected to an opening in the bottom part of their gills, so this is also normal. You can always try crushing the pellets into smaller pieces, or, you can let the pellet soak in the water for a couple seconds to soften it so that he doesn't have to chew as hard.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

The best thing to do is to buy your betta the micro pellets. They are smaller and easier for betta's to eat and digest.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Kenny G said:


> The best thing to do is to buy your betta the micro pellets. They are smaller and easier for betta's to eat and digest.


+1


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Like Kenny said, get the smaller pellets. My little guy did the same thing when I bought some cheap stuff. I thought they were small as it is but as soon as the New Life Spectrum pellets arrive, man there was a big difference in size. He chomps on the NLS like they were bloodworms.. LOL.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yes I agree the New Life Spectrum pellets are great and a perfect tiny size for little Betta mouths , Perseus loves them ! Had to order mine on line as my local pet shop dose not have them. Good luck in finding something small enough for your Betta and like others have said you can always try crashing them although I bet that would be messy dont know cause I have never had to try it.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

I used to chop my betta's big pellets up with a razor and it was time consuming. Plus if the pellets fall to the gravel my betta's will not eat it. (Yes I have picky crumb snatchers) So get the micro floating pellets.


----------



## emilyjessica (Jun 26, 2012)

He won't eat if they fall to the bottom either. I'll consider ordering some smaller food, but for now I think he's fine. There hasn't been a problem since that one time, I just give him one at a time and make sure he's done chewing before the next one.


----------

